# news I did not want



## duncsuss (Mar 9, 2015)

Midweek we got a call from my big sister (a.k.a. Superwoman, a.k.a. Mum#2) to tell us her doctors estimate that she has 5 months. We've known for about a year that things weren't right, but all previous reports suggested that meds would keep it under control, so this has come as a shock.

Reactions: Sincere 9


----------



## kazuma78 (Mar 9, 2015)

Im sorry to hear about that. Ill keep her and your family in my prayers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 9, 2015)

So sorry to hear this Duncan. Prayers for you and your family sent.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 9, 2015)

Very sorry to hear this, Duncan. Your sister, as well as you and the rest of your/her family will be in my prayers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 9, 2015)

So sorry to hear that. We'll be keeping you in our thoughts.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 9, 2015)

Very sorry to hear this Duncan. You and your family will be in my prayers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 9, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Duncan, hang in there !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Mar 9, 2015)

sad duncan hand in there

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 9, 2015)

Duncan, sorry to hear the news. Treasure the remaining time and fill her with as much joy as you all can.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## kweinert (Mar 9, 2015)

You and yours will be in our thoughts and prayers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 9, 2015)

Sorry Duncan.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 9, 2015)

You must be close to her, since you referred to her as Mum #2, which makes it even more difficult. Take time now to spend quality time with her. Will keep you in thoughts and prayers. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Mar 9, 2015)

Sad news Duncan. Thinking about you and your family...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 9, 2015)

That terrible news Duncan so sorry to hear it. My sister has been my best friend all of my life and still is behind my wife, so I know how bad that must hurt.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 9, 2015)

I am sorry, Duncam. You and your family are in my prayers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## justallan (Mar 9, 2015)

Duncan, I'm very sorry to hear this from anyone and certainly mean it with respect when I say to be thankful of the time you have been given with her and the chance to say all the things that you may need to.
Allan

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 9, 2015)

Duncan - Very sorry to hear that man. Allan said it well... the next 5 months are a blessing. We'll keep you in our thoughts.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 9, 2015)

Duncan, I'm very sorry to hear this, terrible news. I'll just echo others and say treasure the time ya'll have left. I'll be praying for you and yours. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 9, 2015)

Thank you all for your kind words.

I'm not a religious person, and nor is my sister, but I sincerely appreciate the sentiments when you say you'll be praying and/or keeping us in your thoughts. To me, it's a way of expressing our shared humanity, and it means a lot to me.

Again, thank you all.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 9


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 9, 2015)

I am sorry to hear this Duncan...my thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 10, 2015)

Sorry to hear the news Duncan. I will be praying for you and your family during this time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 10, 2015)

Know when can be a blessing, in a way, it gives a person a chance to get their affairs in order. We will pray her journey to the here after is as painless as is possible.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 11, 2015)

Sorry to hear Duncan

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Sorry to hear this horrible news Duncan.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 10, 2015)

Sali died yesterday evening. Her husband, son, and my other sister were with her, my brother had been there all day but left in the afternoon.

We spent a week with her early April, knowing that the doctor's estimate of 5 months was just that -- as it turned out they overestimated by 3 months, I'm glad that I listened to my gut feeling and went as soon as I could arrange flights.

Her husband said the kindest thing when we talked on the phone today: "Go to sleep with this thought -- she went peacefully, knowing how much you loved her."

Reactions: Sincere 16


----------



## Mrfish55 (May 10, 2015)

Sorry for your loss, not much else to say, never easy

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (May 11, 2015)

Sorry to hear it Duncan.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kenbo (May 11, 2015)

Absolutely terrible news. My most sincere condolences to your entire family. I'll be thinking of you all during this time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 11, 2015)

So sorry to hear this. We'll be thinking about you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Karl_99 (May 11, 2015)

Thinking of you and your family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 11, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Duncan....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (May 11, 2015)

Duncan, you did good with your gut feel. So sorry for your loss.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 11, 2015)

Sorry for your loss Duncan, hang in there....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 11, 2015)

Sorry for your loss Duncan.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung (May 11, 2015)

Sorry for your loss, Duncan.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 11, 2015)

Sorry to hear the news Duncan :(

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 11, 2015)

Sorry to hear it, hang in there Duncan ! I lost my sis in 2009 and it still chokes me up when I think about . Focus on the good memories to help you thru it .

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 11, 2015)

She is at peace and not suffering anymore, she is on the other side waiting for you and you will see her again when it is time. Prayers are for you so that your heart does not ache too much or for too long. Peace be with you and her.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ClintW (May 11, 2015)

Sorry to hear. I will keep you and your family in my prayers. She is at peace now in a better place.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## SENC (May 11, 2015)

Thinking of and praying for you, my friend.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 11, 2015)

I am sure when the time came she died knowing she was much loved. Sorry Duncan.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (May 11, 2015)

So sorry to hear Duncan. It's a wonderful thing you got to spend some time with her recently, keep focused on that. I'm keeping a good thought for you and your family. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## BarbS (May 23, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Sali died yesterday evening. Her husband, son, and my other sister were with her, my brother had been there all day but left in the afternoon.
> 
> We spent a week with her early April, knowing that the doctor's estimate of 5 months was just that -- as it turned out they overestimated by 3 months, I'm glad that I listened to my gut feeling and went as soon as I could arrange flights.
> 
> Her husband said the kindest thing when we talked on the phone today: "Go to sleep with this thought -- she went peacefully, knowing how much you loved her."



Life can seem so hard sometimes. Your brother in law's words are quite a gift. So sorry for your loss, Duncan.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

